# What did you do to your 80/90/Coupe/Cabrio today ?



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Well it was a LONG boring day at work today... so i've been streaming the le mans race to keep me busy... but untill then i had my car in the shop for some little work ive been wanting to do 
Ended up fixing my exhaust leak ... the metal doughnut from the DP to the Cat was broken.. put a new one in ! Also removed the air box and swiss chessed it ( mk1 trick ). Got really nice throttle response.. will be better when i put the k&n in... but damn !! does it ever sound mean !!!
Also got my Diff lock switch working !... had to clean the coffee out of it from the PO


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Finished pulling the old drivers side rear strut and replaced with a new one. Last week we did the front drivers side. Next come control arms, bushings, blah, blah, blah...

You would not believe the amount of rust on this car underneath. It's pathetic.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

over the weekend i picked up my third CQ, FREE.

but i loaded up my drag CQ to go get it certified for 8.50 second quarter mile....


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Woah ! Free CQ ! Good stuff man !!...and 8.5 q/m time !?!?!? Thats intense !!


----------



## REDGTIMK4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I replaced my sway bar links to quiet the loudest creaking I have ever heard. Then spent an hour trying to get the tie rods free to do 4 wheel alignment, took FOREVER... but its all good now.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I still miss those wheels, glad to see they are still being enjoyed.


Richard_Cranium said:


>


Recently I replaced the dash lights, got the AutoCheck working, replaced two tires and worked on window regs. but now its time for her to go to a new home.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

last week did my first timing belt job (w/ lots of help from my friend (and 12v.org via these forums. thanks!)) in my attempt to resurrect my cherished, damaged 90 cs. i have everything to "make it work" but the hood and serpentine belt tensioner (pulled a tensioner off a junkyard 90 and the key-knob thing was just an inch.5 out of place. even tried frankensteining my broken tensioner with the salvaged one to no avail. bollocks.).
and booha1, chances are seeing the underside of my car would probably make you feel better about your iron oxide woes ^_^


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

If I ever think about it, I'll get some pix. Our original plan was to replace the struts only, but after seeing the condition of the control arms, we figured it'd be better to replace them too. One of the bushings on the pax side front control arms fell out when we removed it from the car.

I have never seen a rustier car underneath...from the top, she's in great shape, but judging by the underneath, I figure I'll be lucky to get a year or two out of her before I have the Flintstone option for acceleration.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Booha1 said:


> I have never seen a rustier car underneath...from the top, she's in great shape, but judging by the underneath, I figure I'll be lucky to get a year or two out of her before I have the Flintstone option for acceleration.


don't be so sure....

the bodies are fully galvanized, unless the vehicle has been in an accident, you shouldn't have any rusted out floor boards.

with that said, obviously the bolts and suspension are not galvanized and if the car lived its life in a salty area there will be headaches with regard to those parts. I consider myself fortunate since all my cars are West coast cars and even though they are 20 years old, there isn't a spot of rust on them (with exception of a few exhaust bolts).


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

There is a hole on the passenger side under the car the entire length of the door. 
Driver's side isn't nearly as bad.

We replaced over the past year ALL fuel and brake ines, as the had big rusted through sections in them, also the exhaust (not a real surprise there though).

It rained rust on us the whole time we worked on the underside.

We just trailered her out to get aligned today. We should (if everything goes well), have her back tomorrow afternoon, and then, it's all fun and games.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

whoa i cede that is much worse than mine. but the willingness to tackle it earns you a big ol' 4 ringed medal! good luck!


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

jetta5000 said:


> whoa i cede that is much worse than mine. but the willingness to tackle it earns you a big ol' 4 ringed medal! good luck!




Thanks! 

She's a great car, evan after sitting for a year, all we had to do was charge the battery to get her started. She runs good, although not fast (10v), but she's just so reliable.

The interior looks like new, other than the tattered floor mats.

This weekend, i get to track down some sort of electrical drainage issue...if she sits for any length of time, my battery goes dead, and she's been sitting for the past week (no AC). My first thought is stereo (its aftermarket), I always remove the faceplate when I park it.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

i didnt like the fact that my 90 only has wood grain around the guages, climate control and ash tray, so i tinted it to blend in better with the black interior


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice !
havn't done all to much to my 90 latley. Painted and brushed the lips of a set of speedlines and threw them on the car.


----------



## JTG 1447 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Wood Inlay Job*

Nice job! I have wood inlays in the same location, in addition to over the glove box, and on each door but they were starting to crack and look dated so just this past weekend I took them all out and wrapped them in black vinyl. I'll have before and after pictures up by the end of the week, if you're interested.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

> Ktownboostn
> very nice !
> havn't done all to much to my 90 latley. Painted and brushed the lips of a set of speedlines and threw them on the car.




why do your lips look bigger than mine...?​


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> why do your lips look bigger than mine...?
> [/INDENT]


 Well... umm... i really wanted to make them look like a 2 piece wheel so i got right down into the lip when i was brushing ( not polished... i dig the dull RS look ) the lips. It was a huge pain in the ass but i think they turned out pretty good.... although i kind of want to repaint them in black like they used to be... here is the first one i finished before repainting the centers




















Didn't do anything to my car latley.... i love this thing ! But i did work on a friends B5 1.8T today doing some suspension work... and i snapped some bad cell phone pics !


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

youre gonna need to build a bigger garage my friend =) 



Richard_Cranium said:


> over the weekend i picked up my third CQ, FREE.
> 
> but i loaded up my drag CQ to go get it certified for 8.50 second quarter mile....


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Did nothing...damn this thing is reliable ! 
Oh... took it sideways in the damp/dry leaving work today... not a smoke show... but put a nice smile on my face


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

I put a Southbend stage 3+ clutch kit in with a balanced 7A flywheel and put the AAN back in the B4 90Q. 
thanks Boomdaddymack for the cherry picker etc help.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Brought my coupe back to my garage to start tearing it down for a new head gasket.


----------



## 03VRgli (May 12, 2006)

Removed some dead weight from the front end


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn.. im suprised i havnt pulled mine from the 90 already ! Thanks for the reminder !


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

forgot about this thread.

today, i did the parachute.

but last sunday i blew it up. misshifted 1-2-1 and hit 11,495 rpm.  put a window in the block. but still made multiple 10 second 1/4 mile passes before then  














































sunday before took first in class @ WaterWerks show. (first out of one LOL)

its cool, new motor already being built now. will be running in two weeks. complete 2.0L stroker motor.

chute is mounted. legal for >150 mph.... cage good to 8.50 seconds.

tested and works


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I sold my coupe  no more workbeing done on it by me now but the new owner is working away at it :thumbup: was a fun 5 years with her:beer:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

damn... i know the feeling... it was a sad day when i sold my coupe...im sure youll get into abother b3/b4 soon enough. i knew i wanted another one


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Just heard the old girl spun a bearing or threw a rod on the new owner  Luckily he'sgonna rebuild it. I'll be sticking to my C4 platform for now. More room for the family plus the 20vt is fun:laugh:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

haha wow... good timing ! Ya c4 is good choice ! Always wanted an Urs4/s6


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Finished replacing my altenator today. 

This should have been a one day only job, but some genious broke one of the bolts off in the bracket, so we had to drill it out. Not fun. 

I think this would have been the same genious that re-routed a hose from the small secondary radiator to have a really nice kink in it.

Gotta love those previous owners.


----------



## Phil Salvatore (Aug 12, 2010)

Went to replace the rear brake rotors and pads only to discover Auto Parts Warehouse sent Quattro rear rotors instead of the one's I need for my front driver. Replaced the right breather hose (v-6), friggen expensive piece of plastic at $86.95! Replaced the blower motor resistor so now all the speeds on the ventilation fan work. Right now the instrument cluster in on the bench for new light bulbs, something that should have been easy except the local auto parts stores do not have any of the correct bulbs, arrrggghhh. Had the local muffler shop replace a rusted section of the exhaust.


----------



## Phil Salvatore (Aug 12, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> over the weekend i picked up my third CQ, FREE.
> 
> but i loaded up my drag CQ to go get it certified for 8.50 second quarter mile....


Geez, I thought I had a sickness for these 90's!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Phil Salvatore said:


> Geez, I thought I had a sickness for these 90's!


these are all 1990 model year if thats what you meant. but these are all Coupe Quattro model car


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Phil Salvatore said:


> Right now the instrument cluster in on the bench for new light bulbs, something that should have been easy except the local auto parts stores do not have any of the correct bulbs, arrrggghhh.


The easiest thing I found was to use the tiny bulbs for third brake lights. You just need to pull the old glass out of the original bulbs/holder that these things have. I used a small pick to break the connection at the back of the glass part of the bulbs, carefully pulled the glass out with pliers, then bent the contacts of the new bulbs so they touched the metal of the factory holders and the bulbs slide right in snuggly. :thumbup:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess I should post in here about my 90 progress now...

what did I do today (well Sunday really)?

I picked up an ABZ of course!


----------



## Phil Salvatore (Aug 12, 2010)

skaterjay85 said:


> The easiest thing I found was to use the tiny bulbs for third brake lights. You just need to pull the old glass out of the original bulbs/holder that these things have. I used a small pick to break the connection at the back of the glass part of the bulbs, carefully pulled the glass out with pliers, then bent the contacts of the new bulbs so they touched the metal of the factory holders and the bulbs slide right in snuggly. :thumbup:


Very interesting. Here I am sweating getting exactly the correct wattage bulb to replace what is in there now, LOL. 
I found one of the bulbs I need, the 12v 1.1w instrument light bulb with the orange socket at a shop owned by someone I call "Mr. Congeniality" (NOT!) and have a box of two other styles used on warning lamps (1.2w black socket and 2w green socket) sitting at the NAPA store waiting for me to pick up. The bulbs used for the turn signal indicators and high beam indicator are still be found. One more place to try. Why is the Osram Slyvania catalog so useless?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Got the second coupe going, swapped in a spare 7A and threw on a euro coupe bumper, next is the 5 lug swap.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

so we got a screaming deal the other day. full front clip with suspension, motor, trans, axles, brakes, the works. from a 20v I-5 B3 90. and a bunch of other stuff like console, ECU, 2 pr B4 headlights (for the B4 hood swap Joey already got), and much more stuff.

motor is now at home in the car....

just gotta do some minor figuring out of stuff and it should fire up. 

this car has not been touched since we got it, never even took it off the trailer until today.

so we are going to use the other 01A trans to mock up the VR6 to....

WOOHOO!!!!!!!

and this is officially not my project, since i had given it to Joey who sponsors me with my race car. he has always wanted one, and wanted my Lago that i didnt want to give up. he is in love with this car... a fruitloop if i must say!!!! look at him there in the car... goofy grin all happy happy JOY JOY and stuff....


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

gutted the interior


----------



## Paradox11235 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just bought a 1991 Coupe Quattro last night for $800, my first Audi =D

It needs the head gasket replaced, a new hood and headlights (already has b4 front conversion, i don't like it as much as the b3 front though), as the hood flew open due to a botched latch job and shattered the windsheild. Car has a few quirks, such as the sunroof not currently working and the glovebox being difficult to close, but the interior is pretty damn clean. Gonna go pick up some parts at a yard today then get started with the gasket this weekend. Anyone have any recommendations for upgrades when i get her up and running? I didn't know much about the older Audis, mainly b5 and newer, but i saw the car and had to have her.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Here you go, already comes with the head gasket: 
http://www.034motorsport.com/turboc...s-turbo-kit-7a-audi-20v-cylinder-p-19679.html:beer:


Paradox11235 said:


> Just bought a 1991 Coupe Quattro last night for $800, my first Audi =D
> 
> It needs the head gasket replaced, a new hood and headlights (already has b4 front conversion, i don't like it as much as the b3 front though), as the hood flew open due to a botched latch job and shattered the windsheild. Car has a few quirks, such as the sunroof not currently working and the glovebox being difficult to close, but the interior is pretty damn clean. Gonna go pick up some parts at a yard today then get started with the gasket this weekend. Anyone have any recommendations for upgrades when i get her up and running? I didn't know much about the older Audis, mainly b5 and newer, but i saw the car and had to have her.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

looks to me like someone misses his old CQ and still wants one  wheels i really like, and get lots of compliments on as well. :beer:


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

ha ha. I'll always miss the coupe. Glad to be in a 20vt though. Thinking about getting another set of the wheels for the S in the future. Always have been one of my favorites since I first saw the B5 RS4.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

put cast control arms on the rear of the race car.

so first i put on some stock arms with rubber bushings and located where it would end up. its rather far back in the well. i used B3 balljoints on the correct side, but used pass arm on driver side, and driver arm on pass side. notice it sits rather far back in the wheel well.










now using the 034Motorsports offset subframe bushing kit, i move the subframe forward 10mm and bring the wheels back forward.




























and after i moved the subframe back forward, they are better centered in the well. still not PERFECT but fine enough for what i am doing.










so after all this, i take the rear diff mounts, redrill the holes for the front mounts and just slide the rear mount back so i do not pinch the driveline in there.

VIOLA!!!!! cast rear control arms. i also did the 034 Delrin control arm bushings at this time, i have them in the stamped arms i removed, those i fully seam welded.

the reason i am doing this is that when i launch HARD (every single time i run it  ) it moves the toe in bad. i re-align, and it slips around. the stock 2 bolt ball joint is not doing its job here. i would have aligned it then welded the joint body to the control arm, but its a cast piece and i dont weld cast.

this should solve the problem, though, while adding strength at the same time.


----------



## Paradox11235 (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha, one day i plan on throwing a turbo in, either a kit or just a 3B conversion, but right now i just wanna get it running. Is there somewhere to find exhausts or intakes for a CQ? I assume a lot of them are custom machined, but the stock intake looks to be pretty useless...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

made turbo manifold heat shield. 20 ga SS....

and nothing i know of for manifolds other than custom. and for exhaust, you want a Bag-O-Snakes...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Detailed the car for the first time in months !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Keeping it ! I had bought another 4000 and was going to drive that and sell the 90... bu i decided i would be kicking myself as i have a way better 4000 that i will be able to drive soon anyway. So i keeping he 90 and going to start doing some work to it !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Ordered a set of Clear corners !


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Also just won on ebay a Kamei Grill !


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

nothing. Went to the junk yard instead. 

Greg W.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Man handled a K&N filter in as well as Cutting a/c belt. Tuesday Compressor comes out


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Unbolted exhaust so I could start pulling motor, but then realized my triple squares aren't here yet...engine/tranny pull commences when they arrive


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ordered fuel line. Again. 


Smelled gas when I started her up yesterday, and sure enough, fuel dripping down again. 

This time, we're going to use the same nickel/copper alloy stuff that we used for the brake lines (much easier to work with than stainless). Hopefully, we'll be able to get away with leaving the exhaust in place.

After that, I've got to track down a battery killer somewhere (suspect my aftermarket stereo).


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing ! 

Mind the rust..... and the hitch....:screwy:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Didn't end up ordering fuel line yesterday....turned out a couple of my clamps were not as snug as they should have been, so this was a quick, easy fix. 

I'll probablt replace these lines in the spring (as long as the ones on there now hold up thru winter). 

Next on my list of crap to do is track down my battery killing electrical drain. We've replaced the altenator (which was toast), and we're thinkg that the primary culprit is either the aftermarket stereo (altho it worked fine in the cabrio), or possibly the rear speaker amp. 

The rear speakers were disconnected when we got the car, so I'm not sure if there was a reason for it or not (like battery killing).


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

the hitch is the ****!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Decapitated my 7a


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> the hitch is the ****!


 thanks....:laugh:


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

90quattrocoupe said:


> nothing. Went to the junk yard instead.
> 
> Greg W.


What did you find?
I go to the two local junk yards on every weekends, but its sux lately.
Few months ago tons of good cars (a8, a4 1.8qt, a6, 90, cabrio etc) but these days nothing, 2 audi 5000..

I went too see those two on long beach, but the time i got there, they were closing so i had to run around...

Regards
Chris


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

varia said:


> What did you find?
> I go to the two local junk yards on every weekends, but its sux lately.
> Few months ago tons of good cars (a8, a4 1.8qt, a6, 90, cabrio etc) but these days nothing, 2 audi 5000..
> 
> ...


Usually, go to the ones in Wilmington. Where are the ones on, I take it Long Beach Blvd? 

This time went to the Ecology in Adelanto. A friend and I went. He has a 4KQ. There were two in the yard, and a 80Q. We pulled the rear axles, drive shafts, front A arms, and odds and ins. From the B3, we pulled the two piece struts, the brake calipers and the outer CVs. He is converting his 4k to two pieces struts.

Pretty good day really.

I am converting a VW Fox wagon to two piece front struts and I needed the front brakes and the sway bars. Already had the front struts and other stuff for the conversion.

Greg W.


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

For me the Wilmington and the "Help Yourself" are the Long Beach ones, both on Blinn Avenue.
(http://www.pickyourpart.com/locations/losAngeles/#wilmington)

I went to see also the one in Monrovia, its huge, but very dusty, mostly old cars from the 60's.
The one in Ontario is clean, but mostly ******* and rice cars.
In Anaheim: its small and so dirty....... 

Im regular at the Aadlen's in san valley (nice, clean, cheap, i got my 3B engine here for $180+, kamei grill, but lately not much audis) and the Pick Your Part in Sun Valley.

Im gonna check them out now 
Let me know if you need something.

Chris


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

varia said:


> For me the Wilmington and the "Help Yourself" are the Long Beach ones, both on Blinn Avenue.
> (http://www.pickyourpart.com/locations/losAngeles/#wilmington)
> 
> I went to see also the one in Monrovia, its huge, but very dusty, mostly old cars from the 60's.
> ...


Yea, Chris, I figured the Wilmington yards were the ones you meant. There is an Ecology on Lomita and Wilmington in Wilmington also. I find more stuff there that at the Pick-a-Part, especially the larger yard. 

There is an Import only , Ecology in Fontana. I am not looking for anything specific at the moment. Got too much crap in my garage now. Stuff for Coupe, Stuff for VW Fox, Stuff for my kid's MKII 16V, and other stuff. Thanks for the offer though. 

Email me a list, and if it is at the yard I will let you know.

Greg W.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Removed all driveshaft and axle bolts along with tranny mounts. All thats left is the shift linkage, outer axle bolts, and the short block with engine mounts holding everything in. Almost out with this silly NA 5-cylinder


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Greg,

I didnt know this "Ecology in Fontana" or the other one in long beach.
But tomorrow i have a little job in fontana, so guess what  

Thank you.
Chris


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

varia said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I didnt know this "Ecology in Fontana" or the other one in long beach.
> But tomorrow i have a little job in fontana, so guess what
> ...


No problem, Chris. Glad I could help out. 

Greg W.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

got the rad out of my 90 today. Man that thing was stuck in there somehow! I had to use my jack to get it unstuck. Weird how it was wedged in. It lifted the whole front end of the car and then finally pushed up lol.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

lol..that must have been a fun experience


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris

Whats your current turbo setup? I started to read your topic on motorgeek, but i had to stop around the 20th page, still 80 to go, lol 
GIve me some deatils please.

I want to get around 400hp. Im rebuilding the engine from the pure core. 
I know a very good machine shop (Joe Castillo, http://www.turbo-owners.com/forum/general-tech/725-get-crankin-castillo-crankshaft-service.html) they will do the work. But still dont knwo the bore size, so i cant buy the piston, rings, etc. Then i was thinking, i put on hold this whole thing, and ill ask around. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha sorry for how long that dang thing is. I need to make a condensed version of it someday. 

Basically I am running VEMS on individual LS2 coils, a cast T3 log manifold from 034, a Holset H1C, custom IC setup, and thats about it aside from the small details. Bottom end is still stock and will remain stock probably until I get the 90 running and I can have the 200 apart. 

Right now its at 15psi with VERY conservative timing and rich fueling. It rips though...can't wait to get her on the dyno and fine tune. I plan to make about 350 awhp, then build the motor and see what the Holset can do (hoping for close to 500awhp) and then finally ditch the Holset for a 67mm turbo of some sort. Thats a few years off though. 

Feel free to ask any more specific questions you have. I've got it pretty much all figured out at this point


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Chris.

Thanks for the details. I was thinking of the 034 ecu+harness but i cant afford $2500 just for that.
So after looking around i made my vote on VEMS too. I know Peter Nanassy (he is from Hungary just like me) and he gave me lots of advice and help already. 

But i cant make a deal with the turbo. Im reading every day about them, the setting, the fine tuning, but still cant pick one. pros and cons everywhere. 
I dont want to overshoot, my aim is 400-425HP. I want a fast spool, and i dont need a very high rev.
Let me know if you have any advice for me.


Thanks
Chris


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you have chosen to go with VEMS. It is honestly miles ahead of anything that 034 has. I can't stand 034EFI as a tuning platform. The software is just terrible. Don't think you are getting less with a VEMS because you aren't at all. 

As for the turbo, sounds like you want a modern day RS2. For that, I'd suggest something around a gt2871 or a gt3071. If you want the power of a 3071 with the spool of a 28, take a look at HTA turbos. They are the best turbos out there right now in my opinion. They pretty much all take the power of the next higher garrett with the spool of the smaller garrett. For example, the HTA 30r makes the power of a 35r, but spools like a 30r.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

loxxrider said:


> Glad you have chosen to go with VEMS. It is honestly miles ahead of anything that 034 has. I can't stand 034EFI as a tuning platform. The software is just terrible. Don't think you are getting less with a VEMS because you aren't at all.


Really ? Im still debating what to use for my 10vt 4000.... i can get a full 034efi kit from a friend tat was never used for pretty cheap... but not 100% on if i want to use that yet


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

I set the head back on the block with the new hybrid turbo and got the wideband wiring done for VEMS


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

Ktownboostn said:


> Really ? Im still debating what to use for my 10vt 4000.... i can get a full 034efi kit from a friend tat was never used for pretty cheap... but not 100% on if i want to use that yet


Thats just my opinion...the hardware is decent, its just the software that I think sucks balls. I have tuned on it and the whole time I just kept finding things that made no sense at all to me. For example, a single value for acceleration enrichment instead of multiple 2-D graphs for TPS/dt vs RPM, etc., etc.

also a tabbed layout instead of dropdown menus like EVERY OTHER tuning system out there

the tables are weird...I forget what it was exactly, but I was like wow...you really have to do that? 

Just tons of stuff that I found to be silly, rough around the edges, and just didn't make any sense to me from a tuning standpoint. 

I guess it made sense to the programmer and is simple...

VEMS is just more sophisticated and gets new features literally on a weekly basis. There are new things coming out all the time. Some of the newest include injector angle and safety cut based on EGT. 

If you can get the 034 for really cheap, then there isn't anything wrong with going with it...but if you are good with wiring, you can do a VEMS for about $750 and that includes a wideband controller, etc...


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

just gonna PM you about this.

Got my depo clear corners today.




















Im happy with the turn out.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

looks sweet


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks man. Just waiting on my Kamei Grill now


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

i have one for sale

http://www.audifans.com/marketplace/show.php?table=pm_audifans_Parts&id=16043


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

One is already on the way from Germany. Thanks anyway though. Also Im running b3 setup not b4


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

wow !! Thats clean !!!


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

While working on my friends mk3 i painted up my kamei grill. Installed it when i got home. No badge for it...but i got an idea.. pics will come tomorrow


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Installed wheel studs, why didn't i do this years ago? 










New tires too, 225s vs 245s: 









Making my BBK look like SBK:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

made a deal for some 01E tranny mounts for the 90


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

engine and tranny completely out










I don't have anywhere to store this stuff while I'm at school, so I managed to fit the engine in the glovebox










had to fit the tranny in the passenger seat (yes its a q-script car, but it was already ruined, so ruining it further isn't a big deal)










and finally here is one more picture of the rake the car has with a rear engine setup  . Its amplified even more by the ****ty flat tire on the driver's side lol


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

I drove it.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Found my battery killer....oops. I can't wire. 


Also had to tighten another fuel line hose clamp.

I also have a new noise. Not sure where it's coming from, but it sounds like passenger side, possibly suspension related. We put it on a friends lift and basically beat the crap out of everything that could possibly be loose, or come loose, with a malet, and came up with nothing. Hmmmm....


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

zis:










and zis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwz0syVdZfk&hd=1

very productive


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Not today, but over the long weekend I was helping a friend on a motor swap and got to use the press in the shop we were at to change out my passenger front wheel bearing. I can't believe I drove the car 4000 miles with that much noise. It is immensely better now and so much easier to speed.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

took a couple pix of some of my cars.

not often these cars of mine are all in the same place. and the rabbit is still in the storage. and yes, they are dirty. not going to spend time cleaning them up for this.... 

'96 Mk3 VR6 GTI with Vortech SC, '01 C5 A6 4.2L, '90 CQ street car, '90 CQ race car.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

The driver window in my CQ wasn't going up straight, so I tore it apart last night and got it working again. Turned out a previous owner tried to fix it in the past as well, but the fix didn't last. Here was his solution:


IMG00090-20101123-2205.jpg by TheHarley, on Flickr

First tried a spacer on the existing clamp and at some point while overtightening the screw (is the phillips original?) stripped the threads there. Added a nut, a nail, and a slot to hold the cable onto the few threads of window bracket bolt to aid the weakened stock clamp.

I drilled and tapped the hole bigger for the original cable clamp and used a nice large hex head bolt without the spacer. Needed to file down the ribs next to it a bit, so I could get the bolt flat on the clamp. Seems to be working great for now. If not I will be back in there to replace to the glass in the future once I polish up the spare one I picked up.

Should have taken pictures of the modified bracket, but only had my cell phone, so didn't think to. Here are some pictures of the new hung door panel I picked up with the glass to replace mine with the broken map pocket.


image by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG00095-20101206-2243.jpg by TheHarley, on Flickr


----------



## jovanm (Nov 1, 2010)

*dropped off at mechanic to fix gas smell from trunk...*

supposedly leak in the filler tube, but they couldn't find a replacement part... we'll see...


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

Rebuilt rear caliper
Waxed her with meguiar's nxt
glue'd the worn leather back on the shift knob. 


Next to come, more interior switch light bulbs..... they're SOOO ANNOYING!!!! haha gosh


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> made turbo manifold heat shield. 20 ga SS....
> 
> and nothing i know of for manifolds other than custom. and for exhaust, you want a Bag-O-Snakes...


WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO THAT KID?!?!
THAT STUFF IS rated R !! Kids can't play with that stuff!!! AHAHA
THEY're TOO SEXY!!!


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

rdwong said:


> Next to come, more interior switch light bulbs..... they're SOOO ANNOYING!!!! haha gosh


Try these:

http://www.amazon.com/SMT-Mini-Wedge-Bulb-White-1408WH/dp/B002XIQGR8

Might last longer and not much more expensive than the bulbs I have found. $1.59 for white. All other colors are $2.25.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

worked on the headlight panel and the turbo inlet.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Finangled the alternator belt back on last night and tensioned it better only to kill the alt afterwards. Shopping for alts now.


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

I glued up the leather on the shift knob, it was falling appart...
And I polished my cluster. I pulled it out cuz when my headlights are on, the bulb on the left side of speedometer won't come on, however, the right flasher and high beam indicater are on..... I thought the bulb needed a wiggle. nothing helped.... darn :banghead: 
If anyone's had that, let me know how you've fixed it....

Also, planning on installing some cheap "rally style" mudflaps. But kinda stuck on how or where to mount it onto...
Anyone got pics?
actually i'mma start another thread on it too.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Got my new snow tires mounted and put on. Other than that, nothing!!! Big Red's been running great! (probably just hexed it.  )


On my list of things to do this coming weekend is to remove the driver's seat and see if I can't figure out why it doesn't get toasty. We've already tried swapping out the switches (passengers side works great), but no luck.

Also,I think I've tracked down my loud ass rattle...it appears to be my kinda loose bumper cover on the passenger side (some tard side swiped it before I got it, and broke the clips on the bumper).


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

I've got my rear rotors and some nice raybestos pads! all cleaned and ready to go on once I have the time to! 
I'll be trying to loosen my diff fill nut as well. Last time i tried it wouldn't move...

And I got some big mudflaps for trucks, will be trimming them and attemting to mount them one way or another. I might end up building a custom bracket for them, but I would really prefer it if someone has done it before or knows the car better than I do and could guild me in the right direction so I won't be wasting time.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

got 'er a new heart


----------



## 03VRgli (May 12, 2006)

Not today, but most recent pics of my progress.. 
Can't wait until spring so i can finish painting and start the motor swap 

It's gonna be all white.


----------



## minimotos95 (Jan 3, 2011)

bought it 2 days ago. 








today i did the big 3 upgrade and removed the shift buzzer thing.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Changed the oil. It's really nice to do regular maintenance stuff instead of rebuilding this and replacing that. 

I'd like to find a fresh new front bumper for her come spring, since the one that's on there is kinda rough. Now that she's running nice, I'd like to get her looking as pretty as possible (luckily, all the rust is underneath).

Will post pics in the springtime after a good wash and wax!


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

got me a flowmaster system,


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Tore the front end off the car to do the timing belt and exhaust manifold gaskets. Glad I'm doing both even though the car could be down for week due to time constraints.


IMG_2974 by TheHarley, on Flickr

Might not be able to see it, but the belt has seen better days.


IMG_2968 by TheHarley, on Flickr

Front gasket was blown out and causing a ticking sound. Also having to replace the front and rear top exhaust manifolds studs. Will be glad to have the ticking sound go away.


IMG_2967 by TheHarley, on Flickr


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Removed my pin stripes.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dropped her 3inches in the front, 2.5 in the rear, still not low enough.  
























sub frame clearance.^^


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

il fumo uccide


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I bought my 93 90CS FWD on tuesday night. froze my ass off on the hour ride home. pulled it in the garage. tore out the glovebox and pulled the blower motor. come to find the tumbler fell off of the shaft. got it put back together and now i have heat. then last night I replaced the passenger front shock. talk about a P.I.T.A. and then my gauge cluster lights just went out.


----------



## minimotos95 (Jan 3, 2011)

GVZBORA said:


> and then my gauge cluster lights just went out.


 when/if you fix this let me know how it goes and what was wrong.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

what did i do today? bought my coupes older twin brother who had a hard life on the streets... 

so what needs to be fixed? 

Here is the "current" list 

Wheel bearing 
2 window regulators 
door cards/handles need attention 
a through cleaning 
Heater core(currently bypassed) 
find out why blue painters tape is holding on the isv 
re-key, the key only works in the ignition and apparently there is no door key. 
drivers seat needs a make over 
new steering wheel, this one is the type you can drive with handcuffs on.... 


The car actually runs REALLY good, it turns over in half a second, you can tell it doesn't want to die yet. 
So over the next few weeks we'll start reconstructing this one... it isn't as nice as the red coupe i found, but it does run and i don't have to swap an engine into it, so that is a plus.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

I swapped everything under the timing covers tonight with new replacements and replaced the exhaust manifold gaskets too. Had it disassembled already as seen above. Assembly should be pretty straightforward from here.  This engine compartment really needs some heavy degreaser love. Too bad it will have to wait until it's warmer out.


img_2980 by TheHarley, on Flickr


img_2981 by TheHarley, on Flickr


----------



## minimotos95 (Jan 3, 2011)

just got a new (FREE, gotta love walmart's exchange/warranty) battery, mine had zero power when it was under 15 degrees....



mhc303 said:


> Dropped her 3inches in the front, 2.5 in the rear, still not low enough.


IMO that's a waste of a quattro, there goes all your offroad/deep powder capability...
though, i like the way your car looks.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

minimotos95 said:


> IMO that's a waste of a quattro, there goes all your offroad/deep powder capability...
> though, i like the way your car looks.


got a foot of standing snow on my road right now, she does fine, going a inch and a half lower soon.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

Slammed her


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

got bondo dust all up in my nose still... lol


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

new shoes!


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

rear 

















now all i need is some Rolling Shots


----------



## superfan99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Installed a key-less entry lit from rightclick, and new speakers.


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

superfan99 said:


> Installed a key-less entry lit from rightclick, and new speakers.


 Hey, 

I have rightclick and i was reading the instructions once before i missplaced them. 
I contacted with them, they said they will email me the pdf, but still nothing. 

Can you give me some hint what did you do, how did you start, any tricks? 
(i have a good mid skill for low volt things) 
So please give me some details. (Just dont remember what wire should i cut, etc) 

Thank you! 

Chris


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

varia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have rightclick and i was reading the instructions once before i missplaced them.
> I contacted with them, they said they will email me the pdf, but still nothing.
> ...


 linky


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

installed a ford focus 2.3 radiator in cq


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

*pics or it didn't happen*



dspl1236 said:


> installed a ford focus 2.3 radiator in cq


 moar details: in the v8 swap? 

would the focus rad work in a cq with aan/3b/7a?


----------



## superfan99 (Mar 17, 2010)

varia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have rightclick and i was reading the instructions once before i missplaced them.
> I contacted with them, they said they will email me the pdf, but still nothing.
> ...


 Yeah, Im guessing you probably already saw this, but these are the instructions. 
http://www.motorgeek.com/download/file.php?id=11221 

You need to loop/splice the wires as indicated in the diagram. 

The Red with black stripe from the pump was the 12v and I just grounded it to the chassis. 

There are little tabs on the rear blinkers that you just need 2 female spade connectors, and about 7-8 feet of 20-22 gauge wire. They slide right on. 

now if we can just figure out how to arm the system without adding relays we'll be all set.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Should be getting my bumper clips in soon, so I can finally have my front bumper securely attached. 

Now that the weather is finally starting to warm up, I might try my hand at some body work to try and do some rust repair.


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

*Started my steering rack swap...*










Ready to separate motor from trans, so probably have to drop the subframe first.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

cleaned 'er up a bit


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

figured out a MK4 sway bar fits like a glove


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^ Great work making nice progress!! opcorn:


In my case, with the help of a gracious friend, I removed the PS rack from my car. So, I *hope that's the hardest part.

Attempting this job at times I wondered if I'm secretly retarded and just don't know it yet? :screwy: :banghead: :beer::beer: :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Washed, clayed, and waxed the car. Well clayed and waxed most of the car. Arms and fingers got tired working all the crud out of the paint. Results were worth it though. Maybe next weekend I'll finish off the rest and detail the interior.


IMG_3100 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3101 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3102 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3103 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3104 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3105 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3106 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3107 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3110 by TheHarley, on Flickr


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ Clean!!

Decided to work on the interior some more,
going black suede.









before... lame color









he wanted to help the whole damn time, had to vacuum the cat hair of the suede.

























Finished!


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks. Wish there weren't so many chips on the front end, but the pearl still cleans up great.

The suede looks good. I'd like to do the headliner in suede on mine at some point, but that is low on the priority at this point.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ agreed my paint is so chipped as well,

and thanks, yeah i kinda like working on the interior


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

rollin'


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ silverton colorado? looks really familure.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

mhc303 said:


> ^ silverton colorado? looks really familure.



Park City Utah.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ ah for sure was just checking if i could see the plates i would have known.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

mhc303 said:


> ^ ah for sure was just checking if i could see the plates i would have known.


not likely. 










doesn't help you figure out where i am.


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

i stand corrected lol:laugh:


----------



## Cr4d13 0f D347h (Oct 15, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you live in oregon? didn't know there was so many Coupe Quattro's in the area... lol


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Cr4d13 0f D347h said:


> you live in oregon? didn't know there was so many Coupe Quattro's in the area... lol


From Bend Oregon, currently living in Utah.


----------



## Cr4d13 0f D347h (Oct 15, 2009)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> From Bend Oregon, currently living in Utah.


ah nice!


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Saturday I took the mufflers I bought when I first purchased the car back in November and made myself a stainless catback. Still need to pull the down pipe and fully weld the connection there. I will probably drop the rest again at the same time to look for any pin hole leaks and patch those up. I'm really happy I decide to use V Bands for the two connections. They make assembly and disassembly a breeze. Total damage with shipping was about $350 for everything less the $30 I spent on the flex pipe I decided not to use.



P5140183 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5140184 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5140187 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5140188 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5140189 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5140190 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5150191 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5150193 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5150195 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5150197 by TheHarley, on Flickr


P5150199 by TheHarley, on Flickr

Didn't get any installed pictures or pictures of the front muffler and the straight run from the cat back. Hopefully I will remember to grab some when I pull it down again.

Edit:

The catback to muffler after a few miles.


IMG_3200 by TheHarley, on Flickr


IMG_3201 by TheHarley, on Flickr


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

zis:


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^ nice work


----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

Today I fixed the trunk wiring loom in my cab. Hopefully, this will help in diagnosing my roof not opening problem


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

started cleaning all the stock bs out of my engine bay.. hopefully going to mount the mock up block this week.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

just saw your build thread.. looks great


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Finished cleaning and sprayed the bay on my cq

turned out pretty clean i think


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

looks real clean, were you going with a manual steering rack?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i would like to, cant seem to find a good one of those either.. 

i have some DOM tubing and weld ins for heims for tierods. 

the oem one is in there now. so i can move it around the garage.


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bought one...


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

way cool welcome to the familly. im new to the small chassis as well but they are a blast.

pearl will be my next one too..


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

going to mount the mockup motor.. hopefully it goes smoothly.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Test fitted some wheels:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

went to junkyard.. found a manual heater box and controls.. also got the rad/light supports for the b4 hood..


----------



## jbrentd (Oct 11, 2007)

For the first time in a long time, I drove the car to work. Just got it back on all four wheels last weekend.



boost_addict said:


> went to junkyard.. found a manual heater box and controls.. also got the rad/light supports for the b4 hood..


Which models have the ideal airbox and manual controls to be used for the swap in a CQ?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

mine came out of an audi 90.. but any small chassis that has the three knobs for manual heater controls.. i dont like the vaccum setup factory so i changed it.. you need the heater box, controls, heater box wiring to controls, and the manaul lines.. i pulled the heater box and left the manual cable lines attached still .. was easier that way


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

well i got ripped off on some bumpers.. rear s2 and a front rieger..

i knew the rieger was cracked but it appears the bumper was broke in two and put back together.. wouldnt be bad if it was done right.. horrible job.

and the rear s2 bumper which i thought was perfect maybe a small scratch or scuff, came and had spyder cracks all through out and it was also cracked in the plastic, and the paint had about 12 coats of primer, paint, clear that all started to peal off along the bottom where it meets the texture trim.. so im about 6 hours into fixing the back one and no where near the end

thats the trouble with these cars.. the parts are rare and its hard to buy stuff in person.. i learned my lesson . :banghead:


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm thinking about bumper swaps in the future myself along with the hood. I dunno though.

In the meantime, I'l like to refresh all the rubber / mounts / bushings underneith the car. Any advice? I have the "thump" in the drivetrain when shifting. Seems like any load or relase of load (no pun intended) makes the thump (can feel and hear - sounds like it is coming from the rear). I am assuming this is the rear diff mount. I rocked the car back in forth while in gear and saw normal engine movement.

It's sitting in the garage and is going to be a long term project...haven't had the time to get into anything yet.


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Polished 8/20/2011 with UNO System.......*


----------



## Bob Ross' Fro (Jul 11, 2011)

what did i do today. can i count yesterday?

i ran 10.16 @ 138 with a 1.49 60' in the quarter. and grenaded a rear diff on the next pass.

so today i put in a new rear diff, refurbed it a bit, and will go back out next sunday and complete my 7.50 - 9.99 second NHRA license.

and i may swap out my manual rack and just put the power rack back in with no juice. it dont matter when its a drag car and you arent a pansy and can steer it manually! same with brakes. no booster or bomb, just a straight master cylinder.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

wow thats cool. cant wait for your to do 9's in it.. just a matter of time and good track conditions.. i like the fall season for that reason.. temps are normaly the best in the fall..


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

I pulled off all my lower side trim and fixed the mild surface rust that was beginning to form around all the clips.
Trim will go on tomorrow when the paint is fully dried. Should be nice to have a car with all the side trim for once!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

started to part my gti to fund my coupe


----------



## Bob Ross' Fro (Jul 11, 2011)

changed oil and loaded up for Pacific Waterlands car show tomorrow, where my car will be displayed in Integrated Engineerings AND Double J Motorwerks booths (they are side by side and car is in the middle).

as well, going to try for the 9.xx pass as well. 10.05 the third pass ever, and last weekend 10.16. we shall see.

Kevin gots the kitchen sink loaded up and ready to throw! i even put the 9 second oil in it!!!!


----------



## Bob Ross' Fro (Jul 11, 2011)

lets see.....

i won first place in Audi Special interest and $20
i won Best Engine of Show
i won $100 for fastest MPH Watercooled car
i got my 7.50 - 9.99 sec NHRA Class 4 license
i ran 9.907 @ 141 with a 1.49 60'

and i drove it into the trailer.

winning on every step today at the track.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok I bought 20v sedan, 1990 90 model
Bad-heater core bypass, rough idle,burnt tps, ****ty plug wires

3rd owner, 1st owner was californian, 2nd was a VW sale person( no clue to maintianing a 20v)
Then me, 4th Audi I owned! 2 4kq and 1 90q 10v and now 90q 20v

Things I did pass year- did b4 headlight and hood do to original b3 headlight were broken! also did the h4 headlight relays and higher wattage bulbs! 

Converter to regular brake booster setup- hated the hydraulic setup-also abs will come on when tapping the brakes

Things I did today on 9/11! Respect and prayers to our nation! 
Converter to 30# injectors and 7a injectors adapters
Replace the throttle body- tps was burnt- missing-broken heat shield, made a heat shield too
Converter to 2.75 inch maf housing from ford engine- it has center air tube built in it and modified the plate to fit the 7a maf sensor in it! Removed the hatichi idle stabilizer valve- it was buzzing loud! 

Test drove it, OMG! It idles and has 20v growl to it! Now it really moves! 

The do list- heater core with possible manual heater box,288 front brakes with G60 calipers, both cv boots(outer) major tuneup(wires,plugs,fuel,temp sensor), center bearing,front and rear sway bars,new bilstiens shocks with stock springs

Remember I bought this 20v for 700! it has 220k on it, it already has new starter,ignition switch, ball joints,rear diff mount, contol arm bushings,valve cover gasket,radiator and fan replaced before I bought it!


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

I installed the idle valve, it didn't like cold start without isv! runs a lot better with injectors and idle valve! Started doing the heater core setup! Well I have b5 passat heater box with manual setup! I don't like climatronic unit in Audi! I know the heater are the same in b5 passat and in the 90 series! Also similar to mk2/mk3 heater core! In b5 passat- they have a full metal version! That I want! Remember this a mod that may work or make it work! I like modern setups without electrical servos and vacuum servos too. I'm doing the whole manual setup with the wiring too! Hard do find decent 90 series at pap! Once again, this box is free with the cables and harness!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

boost_addict said:


>


 more info on the 1.8t swap please


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

you sold me your lower door trims on mg.. ill prolly take the grill as well.  

its not done. but its a 1.9 solid lifer setup aeb. vems standalone, pte 67mm, 2kcc. All i have is the motor and trans in and the mounts made. 

starting cage and other fab work when i get some free time. 

still need some more parts as well


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

lol Brian, is that really you? omg 

Listen, i working on my second CQ, hopefully it will be done soon and ready for sale. 
then, i wanna do a cabriolet, manual and 1.8t conversion. 

Thats why i need the info  
thx 
Chris


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i got some stock euro mounts if you need any.. yes its me. 

i have bdcoombs on here too but vortex started deleting every post i made bc they wanted me to pay add fees so i made this name . 

if you read my post on the last page of the 1.8t swap into b2/b3/b4 on here, i bought a bunch of eruo mounts.. just to see what worked on what blocks.. then i made my own on passanger side. now im doing the driver side. 

i need to buy a front mount and bov, then i can fab some pipes too..


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

heres a better picture for ya


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

got rid of the air bag dash and found this beauty in the junk yard today.. installed in the cq just now..


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

its amazing there are 6 audi 90's in the yard and 3 older a4. normally there is one if your lucky.. not sure how they got so many but i am loving it

got full b4 headlight setup

there are two beautiful b4 hoods in there one black and one white. They only want 40 bucks each.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

boost_addict said:


> its amazing there are 6 audi 90's in the yard and 3 older a4. normally there is one if your lucky.. not sure how they got so many but i am loving it
> 
> got full b4 headlight setup
> 
> there are two beautiful b4 hoods in there one black and one white. They only want 40 bucks each.


its the only way to shop!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i love junk yards


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

boost_addict said:


> got rid of the air bag dash and found this beauty in the junk yard today.. installed in the cq just now..


lol, im swapping my dash as well, but to a b4 with air bag and digital clima.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

went to show and go, got a great deal on an ABF alt setup.. and installed tonight.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

I put mine through 150+ miles of high speed twisty road action here in the central part of Wisconsin.
I think I've got a blown p/s front strut from it, since it's bouncing around a lot now. But, it was a lot of fun and I pushed the car to it's limits.

Now I need to get my hands on some H&R race springs and Bilstein Sports! :thumbup:


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

^ such a clean look.


----------



## danthemanohhyea (Jun 7, 2005)

varia said:


>


What climate control unit is that??


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

b4, 1995 90q

but i swapped the complete box and dash


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i have ful black dash with drier knee panel and glove box. also have heater box and an electric control if anyone else is looking.. ill sell cheappp


----------



## jbrentd (Oct 11, 2007)

boost_addict - Do you have a build thread on MG?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

no there is a small one on vemssupport.com forum.

i will make a build thread soon i think.. once i get into more fab work i will, i still gathering parts now


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you buy those two??


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

bought the one with hood and lights, only the 1. getting it shipped here. its offically mine today

hoods for the coupe, he wouldnt sell just that so i bought the whole car.

but looks like i may have a new project out of it as well.. i always wanted to vrt an 80 so a 90 might have to work, we will see. winter beater none the less.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

basically my addiction is in Full Relapse


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone want some projetor lights? pm me


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

got the full race, wg and turbo bolted on. finally i can start some piping


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Stripped it, and sent it off to the painter


----------



## Redria (Sep 27, 2010)

Today? Battled with the Windshield Cowl that was falling apart on my 90q and replaced it with one I pulled off an 80 the other day. 

@Varia, any idea if the digital Climate Controls as you have in your picture thar will work in the B3 cars? And what CD unit is that, looks fantastic =P


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

I didnt just change the digital clima control, i changed the whole AC box/heater core, blower etc, behind it, along with a dash.
So if you gonna swap everything, im sure it will work.

head is an audi concert II with audi cd changer


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i have two full dash/ heaterbox/ climatronic control swaps

both dashs are black too.. one is stil on my parts car. other is in the garage


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone looking to pick up a CQ? I have pics of it on the previous page of this thread (pearl white - 3 sets of wheels).

I just bought it in August and have not put many miles at all on it. In the process of puting a rebuilt driver regulator in. Has a clean PA title and current NY inspection (I haven't gotten the PA inspection done yet - has been stored in a garage since I bought it).

My wife and I just put a deposit on a lot to build a new house and she is leaning on me (hard) to sell the coupe so that I don't sink more money in to it.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

how much?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

washed it


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

Boost - sent you a PM


----------



## Redria (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally bled with Brake Lines last night, Brakes actually do their job now! =D


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

cut a gauge pod for this new sucker


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

only 45 psi....

jk


fixed some bumper sag...

yesterday









today


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

what did you pay for your lights? there is a set on s2forum for 500euro.. thought it was a little high. maybe not?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

i never pay anything near retail. there was a set on ebay.de that went for 1200 euro. I paid 250 usd plus shipping from canada.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Put a nice big hole in the block...


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

ouch... know what happened?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

GVZBORA said:


> ouch... know what happened?


450+ ftlbs of torque at the crank with stock rods. That's what happened.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Fixed my massive vacuum leak. Turned out that the OEM part is not available. 

So, we went down to the local parts store, and found a generic Goodyear heater hose (part # 63068 in case anybody needs it) and installed it this evening in the pouring rain.

She purrs like a great big kitty now.


----------



## Redria (Sep 27, 2010)

Furhter Cannibalized an 80 to make my 90 even better! Pulled the washer fluid lines since mine was busted on the passenger side, pulled the entire line and installed the new one only to find that I could have simply taken the passenger side line out of the T valve versus getting pissed in the freezing cold last night.

Also pulled the second headlight as a spare, and tried to repair my cruise control...which still isnt working, but hey I have a good cruise diaphragm now!


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> 450+ ftlbs of torque at the crank with stock rods. That's what happened.


Ya that'll do it. sucks man


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Got it back from the painter 
Can't wait to put it all back together!




























I need to get some forever black for the bottom of the euro bumpers.......


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

fired it back up with new manifold and piping and AWIC. in the interim i made a mess of things, changed some things, and redid the whole front end basically.

will dyno it as it sits for some data on the IM, then put the new turbo on it, dyno it, and put the dog-box together for it.

not too shabby for an email flash tune, i think, not that i or anyone involved with this knows anything about cars at all.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

here is what i did friday and saturday...














































new engine:



















new head, new valves, new seals, all fresh









uprated rods and pistons and new rings










if only the bearings and arp mains had come in it would have probably gotten put back in the bay today...


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Fit my bumpers, and put my car all together


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

what size turbo did you get aaron.. is it bigger then mine  = i hope it is.


i had great success with precision turbo and their customer service.. i got both turbine and compressor wheels replaced as well as both housings. And a rebuild..


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

i just gathered a couple more parts for the car.... little metal round thingys. and some tubey like thingys. when the goal is to be the quickest/fastest on the planet, well then some things need to be special.

was gonna make my own tubey dealies but sometimes its easier to buy built than build oneself. and they were a good deal, now to save up some money (read: hide it from the wifey) for another set.

but i think i am just going to move forward with the Wavetrac front diff order now, and who cares what wifey says about it!

and thats a bummer Dave.... BTDT with a window block.... it aint no fun.


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

Finally had a decent snow - melt - freeze - snow today. Took out the CQ to test it out with the Blizzaks. Found a parking lot that was all iced then snowed over...and I had to try very hard to lose controll...and wasn't very sucessful.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Fixed my cruise control switch. A couple months ago after I got the linkage and vacuum portions of the cruise system squared away the switch decided to stop working. I found a spare at the junkyard, but after following the 20v alternative diagnosis it appeared to be bad too. Unfortunately the diagnosis instructions kept mentioning having to replace the wiring, so I cut apart the wiring while disassembling my spare without thinking only to find that testing the leads right at the switch was giving me the same symptoms.

Fast forward to today and I've got the steering wheel off to replace it with a less used one and I decide to continue working on the cruise. While testing continuity again it hits me that the switch itself has the issue and not the wiring, so I tore my spare down further to find the circuit board to be corroded. After a quick scrub with the wire brush all tests are positive, so I repeated the repair on my original switch, without cutting the wires, and all circuits are reading correctly. I'm confident tomorrow my test drive will be successful. With how much I drive I will be extremely grateful to have cruise back.

Before (green):










After (with a layer of di-electric grease):


----------



## PRY4SNO (Aug 29, 2010)

5x112 hubs

Porsche Boxster S/Audi S8 front, Audi B5S4 rear brakes

B6A4 5-spoke sport 17" wheels


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

started intercooler pipes and finished intake


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

went to dyno tonight on the 63mm turbo **i always thought it was 66mm but such is not the case after i measured i up** (going away after tonight) on the 1.8T (Integrated Engineering 2.0L stroker) 20v 4cyl motor.

running 40 psi on E-85.

uncorrected numbers are 742 AWHP and 572 tq.
corrected numbers are 716 AWHP and 552 tq.

someone has a lot of catching up to do!!!!!! and thank heavens that email flash tuning exists... i wouldnt know where i would be if otherwise!


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

my 90 20v quattro has been in the garage for the third week now....
t-belt, water pump, this and that. old thermastate was nearly in two pieces for some reason....
new rad, motor mounts...
got rid of air box, using K&N on custom maf adaptor. Gonna build heat shield.

Oh i snapped a sub front bolt..... Cudn't find any torque figures so I thought it's a 10.8 plus my mk4 asks for 100ft or smth.... So I decided lets start with 60ftlb...... and it snapped! son of a bitch....

Oh soon to come.... depo e-codes with bixenon! already in r some clear corners. Oh and yellow 100w fogs r on the way!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

rdwong said:


> my 90 20v quattro !



post some pics


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

So mine power steering pump failed, cracked housing. I could not justified the price for ZF p.s. Pump. And that I converted to regular brake booster. I hated hydraulic brake system anyways. :banghead: anyway, I retro fitted 10v p.s. Pump from 90q. It was free. I will use my skills to make it work. With 2 hrs modify and spacer and drilling into bracket and longer bolts. No more leaks.:laugh:


----------



## vwtechscott (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought a 3b to stuff under the hood


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

*Rieger test fit*

Well I picked up a rieger B3 grill surround/brows. I decided to test fit it and see how it look. Im on the fence about it. I think it might go up for sale, so if any one is interested, let me know


----------



## DeutschWerx503 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Bought it!!!!!*

CLEAN LITTLE CAR FOR 260,000 handles great needs a drivers door dent repair that is all!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK!:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Fire in the Hole


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

so i was bored so we made something neat.

i had a Euro plate tub but i sent it to my good friend Chris (varia) as it was one of the final pieces he needed to complete his S2 clone. and he sent me his US spec rear tub in return.

rear license plate delete plate? because RACECAR! 









also, while i was being bored, i decided to run the car up on the new lift, and practice some clutchless shifts with the new Dogbox trans. no boost piping on the car, so no boost just free flowing.


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally made some time to install the 034 injectors I picked up earlier this year. I really should have done a before and after drive, but jumped right in not having driven the car in a week or so. Still the new injectors feel really smooth both cruising around and full throttle. As I work out some of the other small issues I want to before driving the car regularly again I'll have to report back.

Only had 2 of 5 broken Hitachi injectors, but 2 of the good ones look like they've been replaced since the car hit the street 245k miles ago. Not bad all considering. If anyone wants a number of the good injectors shoot me an offer.










I noticed I'm in need of a new cylinder 3 plug wire and the rubber mounts for the pressure regulator were sheared off. If anyone has any leads for those items it would be much appreciated.


----------



## de80q (Aug 11, 2011)

*FINALY got some work done*

Well yesterday I finaly got the 80q on the lift. Took care of a lot of little things it needed. Fixed the exhaust(resonator blew out), welded the downpipe, got all my heatshields held back up, put on my g60s, repaired the rear brake line from master, replaced 2 of the tires, and ballanced the other 2. Now im going to install my crank sunroof panel and replace the gromets in the trunk for the wreing. Next weekend it will be time to pull out the tie rods and "unfreeze" them so I can get it aligned.

Finaly feel like I have done something to her


----------



## Harzley (Sep 15, 2010)

Let's see.. I pulled the passenger knuckle, the driveshaft, rear differential bushing mount, and the shift linkage. I'll be pressing out bearings and bushings this week and hopefully getting it all back together next week.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Work on 20v sedan. Removed digital climatronic unit. GM hvac junk. I was going to b5 heater box, but scored b4 manual heater box with wire harness. Heater was blown, use all metal heater core made by bier. Fits Audi-VW b5 chassis. Box is in and wire harness connected. Now time to clean the carpet and charged the ac for summer.


----------

